# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Kleopatra

## EDUARDI

Lindi ne vitin 69 p.k. ,vajza e trete e Tolomeut XII.Origjinat e saj ishin greke dhe,duke pare praktiken e hapur midis ushtareve tolemaike per tu martuar midis vellezerish,ka mundesi qe te kishte shume pak gjak egjiptian ne vena.
Ne 51 p.K. behet mbretereshe e Egjiptit se bashku me te vellane Tolomeo XIII.Te dy duan pushtetin dhe Kleopatra lidh aleance me Cezarin per te hequr nga froni te vellane.Cezari kthehet ne Rome ne 46 p.K.Historia me Cezarin,qe beri aq shume buje,ne te vertete zgjati vetem nje dimer.Kleopatra kaloi edhe nje vit ne Rome ne vizite zyrtre,por ska asnje prove qe te dy ishin ende te dashur.Pas vrasjes se Cezarit,Kleopatra kthehet ne Aleksandri.Ne 42 p.K. Antonio ndan perandorine me Oktavianin,duke marre Lindjen.Ishte 40 vjec dhe ishte maruar me Fulvian.Kleopatra dhe Antonio takohe ne Tasko ne 42 p.K.Udheheqesi romak dhe mbreteresha e Egjiptit behen aleate dhe dashnore,por Fulvia semuret dhe Antonio duhet te kthehet ne Rome.Fulvia vdes,por Antonio eshte I detyruar te martohet me Oktvian, motren e Oktavianit,per te ruajtur pozicionin e tij.Braktis Kleopatren shtatzene me dy binjake,do ta shohe vetem pas tre vjetesh.Ne 37p.K. Antonio nist ne fushate kunder Parteve dhe I kerkon Kleopatres ta shoqeroje ne Siri.Trupat e Antonios thyhen dhe ai kthehet ne Aleksandri.Ne 32  p.K. Antonio divorcion.Oktaviano nxit romaket kunder tij dhe konkubinen e tij te pabese.Kleopatra e bind Antonion qe ta prese sulmin e kundershtarit ne Greqi.Beteja e Acios ishte nje disfate per Egjiptianet.Antonio I ngul thiken vetes dhe Kleopatra,e mbetur vetem,preferon te vdese,duke u kafshuar nga nje gjarper helmues.

----------


## EDUARDI

Egjipti ka patur mbreteresha te tjera pervec Kleopatres.Njera, teper e madherishme, ishte Hatshepsut qe kishte deshire te pikturohej me mjeker, e vetmja grua-faraone ne histori. Perballe tempullit te saj hijerende,ne Luksor,nje tjeter personazh i fuqishem kerkonte te ndertonte monumentin e tij te vdekjes.Quhej Harva dhe ishte ,maxhordom i Adhurueses Hyjneshe.Varri i tij nuk u perfundua kurre,sepse ka mundesi qe ai te kete vdekur me pare,por ajo qe mbetet mjafton per ta quajtur me nofken Disneyland i Luksorit.Shkalle dhe shkalleza ne ngjitje-zbritje te perbere nga korridore,puse,rrepira dhe mure.Edhe afreske,padyshim.Teper te cmuara,sepse ne mundesojne te ripershkojme udhetimin e njeriut nga bota e te gjalleve ne mbreterine e te vdekurve, sic e imagjinonin egjiptianet e vjeter.

----------


## Leila

> Lindi ne vitin 69 p.k. ,vajza e trete e Tolomeut XII.Origjinat e saj ishin greke dhe,duke pare praktiken e hapur midis ushtareve tolemaike per tu martuar midis vellezerish,ka mundesi qe te kishte shume pak gjak egjiptian ne vena.
> Ne 51 p.K. behet mbretereshe e Egjiptit se bashku me te vellane Tolomeo XIII.Te dy duan pushtetin dhe Kleopatra lidh aleance me Cezarin per te hequr nga froni te vellane.Cezari kthehet ne Rome ne 46 p.K.Historia me Cezarin,qe beri aq shume buje,ne te vertete zgjati vetem nje dimer.Kleopatra kaloi edhe nje vit ne Rome ne vizite zyrtre,por ska asnje prove qe te dy ishin ende te dashur.Pas vrasjes se Cezarit,Kleopatra kthehet ne Aleksandri.


Kur vdiq babai i Kleopatres, Kleopatra ishte a s'ishte 18 vjec. Nga gjithe femijet qe ai kishte, ai donte Kleopatren me shume dhe preferonte ti jepte asaj mesime, ne vend te femijeve te tjere. Ndoshta dalloi nje cilesi te vecante qe kishte dhe u perpoq ta kultivonte. Froni i takonte te vellait te saj, ne esence, i cili ishte shume femije me gjithe kuptimin e fjales dhe mund te manipuloheshe shume lehte nga keshilluesit e tij, te cilet e urrenin Kleopatren sepse ka qene shume e guximshme dhe nuk ua degjonte fjalen, e per me teper, nuk mund ta manipulonin dot. Ata binden te vellane e saj qe ta perjashtonte nga Egjipti, dhe ia arriten qellimit por pas disa kohesh, Kleopatra mblodhi nje ushtri qe te hynte ne Egjipt me force. Plani i saj nuk u realizua sepse koincidoi me kohen kur erdhi Cezari ne Egjipt, qe la nje takim me familjen e saj -- vellezerit dhe motren. Kleopatra 19 vjece, arrin e i heq trunin Cezarit 30 vjet me i madh se ajo, dmth burre qe me kalimin e moshes dhe suksesin qe kishte patur me femrat, si bejne shume pershtypje femrat, ne pergjithesi... dmth zor ti lesh mbresa. Kleopatra futet brenda nje qilimi dhe kur shtrohet qilimi, rrokulliset e del prej aty... qe habit Cezarin, padyshim.

Te nesermen ne mengjes, vjen vellai i Kleopatres ne oren qe kishte lene takim me Cezarin perpara se ky i fundit te takonte Kleopatren, dhe i gjen keta te dy ne shtrat. Ai, si femije prepubescent qe ishte akoma, iku nga dhoma duke qare me te madhe  :uahaha:  Ajo ndoshta ishte e martuar me te vellane, qe ashtu e desh zakoni, por nuk e besoj se e konsumuan martesen e tyre. Martesa e tyre ishte me simbolike se sa... nje martese e mirefillte. Kleopatra i mbush mendjen Cezarit qe te dergoje te motren ne Rome, ku pas ca kohesh ekzekutohet.

Ne moshen 23 vjec, Kleopatra arrin ne Rome me femijen e saj qe krenarisht e kishte quajtur Cesarion, por Cezari thuhet te ishte steril, sepse me gjithe ato femra qe pati, prodhoi nje vajze vetem, dhe kjo gjate rinise se tij, dmth vajza e tij ishte moshatare me Kleopatren. Pra, ka shume mundesi qe ai femije nuk ishte i Cezarit, por Kleopatra e ka perdorur per peshe politike. Dhe fakti qe foshnja ishte nje djale, aq me mire per Kleopatren, sepse po i dhuronte Cezarit nje trashegimtar... e megjithate, per fatin e saj te keq, Cezari nuk e pranoi si trashegimtar femine. Cezari, ne pergjithesi, nuk e ka trajtuar mire Kleopatren, dhe e ka braktisur, ne esence, sepse ajo ka qene krejt pa asnje fare mbrojtjeje... e megjithate, Kleopatra eshte treguar e forte. Ndoshta e ka dashur, ndoshta s'e ka dashur... por nuk u mund nga zhgenjimi politik e romantik, bashke. Gjeti dashuri te dyte qe ia kushtoi jeten asaj deri sa vdiq.

Pas vdekjes se Cezarit, Kleopatra mori femine e iku ne Egjipt (ai quajti trashegimtar djalin e vajzes se vet, nipin, dmth... dhe as qe e permendi femine e Kleopatres). Pastaj Cezarin e bene hero. Mark Antoni, me duket, beri nje fjalim tek varrimi i Cezarit, ku i bindi te gjithe qe te denonin fajtoret. E bukura eshte se Cezari thuheshe se kishte te bente dhe me mamane e Brutusit  :djall me brire:  




> Ne 42 p.K. Antonio ndan perandorine me Oktavianin,duke marre Lindjen.Ishte 40 vjec dhe ishte maruar me Fulvian.Kleopatra dhe Antonio takohe ne Tasko ne 42 p.K.Udheheqesi romak dhe mbreteresha e Egjiptit behen aleate dhe dashnore,por Fulvia semuret dhe Antonio duhet te kthehet ne Rome.Fulvia vdes,por Antonio eshte I detyruar te martohet me Oktvian, motren e Oktavianit,per te ruajtur pozicionin e tij.Braktis Kleopatren shtatzene me dy binjake,do ta shohe vetem pas tre vjetesh.Ne 37p.K. Antonio nist ne fushate kunder Parteve dhe I kerkon Kleopatres ta shoqeroje ne Siri.Trupat e Antonios thyhen dhe ai kthehet ne Aleksandri.Ne 32  p.K. Antonio divorcion.Oktaviano nxit romaket kunder tij dhe konkubinen e tij te pabese.Kleopatra e bind Antonion qe ta prese sulmin e kundershtarit ne Greqi.Beteja e Acios ishte nje disfate per Egjiptianet.Antonio I ngul thiken vetes dhe Kleopatra,e mbetur vetem,preferon te vdese,duke u kafshuar nga nje gjarper helmues.


Beri femije me Mark Antonin, nja 3 a 4, ku di une... dy i kishte binjake. Ne fund fare, Mark Antoni (15 vjet me i vogel se Cezari), shkrojti se femija e pare e Kleopatres ishte femija e Cezarit, dmth trashegimtari i vertete i Cezarit. Pastaj i shkruan Oktavianit se X mbreteri, dhe Y mbreteri, si edhe Z mbreteri do ua lere trashegimi gjithe femijeve te tij (behet fjale per nje shtrirje nga Franca deri ne Indi, perfshi edhe Greqine). Ata kishin nje enderr -- te krijonin mbreterira te bashkuara, qe midis te tjera mundesish, te evitonte problemet e kombesive dhe te krijonte nje shkembim mallrash pa luftera. Plani i tyre acaroi Romaket sepse keto ishin toka te papushtuara akoma, dmth tregonte se Mark Antoni dhe Kleopatra kishin nder mend ti pushtonin ne te ardhmen. Ne beteje, anija e Kleopatres u kthye, dmth u dorezua dhe filloi te shpetonte cfare burimesh kishte akoma. Me pas, u kthye dhe anija e Mark Antonit. Romaket kete gjest e interpretuan se si Kleopatra e "terheq per hundesh" Mark Antonin dhe ne fund i futi thiken ne shpine duke e lene vetem ne beteje, por tani thuhet se ky ishte plan i Mark Antonit -- se s'ktheheshe mbrapsht ai pa pare Kleopatren te bente te njejten gje.

Mark Antoni u hodh mbi shpate, jo nga deshperimi se humbi betejen, por sepse e misinformuan (ose e genjyen) se Kleopatra kishte helmuar veten pas betejes. E megjithate, trupin e tij ia sollen Kleopatres, e cila bashke me sherbetoren e saj, e ngriten me litar nga dritarja sepse kishin frike te hapnin deren. Mark Antoni dha shpirt ne krahet e Kleopatres, e cila merret robine dhe behen gati ta cojne ne Rome. Duke kujtuar se si ekzekutuan te motren e saj vite me pare, ajo gjen nje menyre (dhe me shume finese... ne nje vend ku nuk kishte miq) si te bindi nje nga sherbetoret qe ti sjelli nje gjarper helmues, te cilen ajo e shtrengon ne gjoks e vdes... ne moshen 39 vjecare.

----------


## Leila

Tre pika qe lashe pa permendur e qe s'dua qe te keqkuptoheni --

1 - Imagjino cfare personi eshte nje 18-19 vjecare qe ka aftesine te mbledhi nje ushtri te tere ushtaresh qe as qe i perkasin. Goxha e forte dhe shume bindese.

2 - Fshehurazi nga Mark Antoni, Romaket i derguan nje leter sekrete Kleopatres, ku i thoshin se nqs ajo do e tradhetonte Mark Antonin ne beteje (qe ta vrisnin Romaket), ata do i jepnin asaj cfaredo te deshironte. Kleopatra i injoroi. Aq te uritur per fuqi sa e bejne, aq egoiste, aq e eger, aq ambicioze sa thone se ishte, ne fund fare Kleopatra zgjodhi dashurine.

3 - Kleopatra preferoi vdekjen, jo se u merzit nga deshtimi e desh ti jepte fund jetes por sepse te motren e ekzektuan ne Rome duke e terhequr neper rruge zvarre e te lidhur me zinxhire te renda per t'ia treguar qytetareve te tjere "trofine," nje princeshe Egjiptiane. Kleopatra zgjodhi vetevrasjen sepse ne situaten e saj ishte menyra me e ndershme per te vdekur... perndryshe Romaket do e tallnin sa do e tallnin, e ne fund fare do e vrisnin -- nje vdekje shume e mjere per te.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Teme interesante dhe shume e bukur . Gjithmone me ka pelqyer te lexoj per figuren e saj, per faktin se ka qene femer me veti te jashtezakonshme ( ne aspektin publik e privat... :shkelje syri:  ) dhe ka pas ne dore fatet e nje perandorie te tere ne moshe shume te re. 

Leila , ke sjelle fakte interesante,   por per sa i perket pikes #3, nuk mund ta dime se ne c'kushte psikologjike ka ndodhur vetevrasja. Nje pjese e atyre qe lexojme jane hamendje. 
Madje edhe vete Plutarku ka qene  disa here kontradiktor ne ato qe ka thene....

Larg qofte , me vra veten une sot, do thone njerezia: e vrau veten se leila i coi Brarit  nje dhurate me fjongo te kuqe e nje buzeqeshje pas saj. hahahahaha.... :djall sarkastik:  
P.S. Une mund te shkruaj c'te dua sot, se paskan perjashtuar Humdingerin e s'ka kush te te dale krah. (lol)

Pergezime per temen.

----------


## BARAT

*citim nga Eduardi
Lindi ne vitin 69 p.k. ,vajza e trete e Tolomeut XII.Origjinat e saj ishin greke dhe,duke pare praktiken e hapur midis ushtareve tolemaike per t’u martuar midis vellezerish,ka mundesi qe te kishte shume pak gjak egjiptian ne vena.*

O Eduard po ku i gjete Ptolemenjte maqedonas mga Greqia ti?
Kleopatra isjte maqedonase qe dmth jo-greke, por barbare dhe etnikisht e njejte me Iliret Epirotet Thrakasit Dardanet etj...
Mos harro se vetem femrat ilire njihet te kene pasur fuqi mbrteruese ne antikitet. Shiko Teuten, nje nga kundershtaret me te denje te Romes...por gjithsesi shiko temen mbi videon per Aleksandrin e Madh dhe e shikos se ke nje numer te pafund referencash nga studiues te rinj e te lashte qe tregojne etnicitein e Maqedonasve, dege e kombit pellazg..."barbare" deri ne palce sipas grekerve. E tille ishte pra Kleopatra...nje jo-greke...nje "barbare" maqedonie, etnikisht e njejte me shqiptaret e sotem..te vetmit trashegues te asaj etnie.
Kleopatra s ishte grek...per te tere ju qe merni pjese ne kete teme...

Hajt shnet e t mira

ps.
Eduard, kur te takohesh me te ne diten e gjykimit mos i fol greqisht po foli shqip se do te te kuptoje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Baptist

*Coin shows Cleopatra's ugly truth*  

The images of Antony and Cleopatra are less than flattering 
Antony and Cleopatra, one of history's most romantic couples, were not the great beauties that Hollywood would have us believe, academics have said. 
A study of a 2,000-year-old silver coin found the Egyptian queen, famously portrayed by Elizabeth Taylor, had *a pointed chin, thin lips and sharp nose*. 

Her Roman lover, played by Richard Burton, *had bulging eyes, thick neck and a hook nose.* 

The tiny coin was studied by experts at Newcastle University. 

The size of a modern 5p piece (18mm or 0.7in), the artefact from 32BC was in a collection belonging to the Society of Antiquaries of Newcastle, which is being researched in preparation for the opening of a new Great North Museum. 

  The image of Cleopatra as a beautiful seductress is a more recent image 

Lindsay Allason-Jones, Newcastle University 

Clare Pickersgill, the university's assistant director of archaeological museums, said: "The popular image we have of Cleopatra is that of a beautiful queen who was adored by Roman politicians and generals. 

"Recent research would seem to disagree with this portrayal, however." 

The university's director of archaeological museums, Lindsay Allason-Jones, said: "The image on the coin is far from being that of Elizabeth Taylor and Richard Burton. 

"Roman writers tell us that Cleopatra was intelligent and charismatic, and that she had a seductive voice but, tellingly, they do not mention her beauty. 


The Hollywood couple may have perpetrated a Hollywood myth 

"The image of Cleopatra as a beautiful seductress is a more recent image." 

The silver denarius coin would have been issued by the mint of Mark Antony. 

On one side is the head of Mark Antony, bearing the caption "Antoni Armenia devicta" meaning "For Antony, Armenia having been vanquished". 

Cleopatra appears on the reverse of the coin with the inscription "Cleopatra Reginae regum filiorumque regum", meaning "For Cleopatra, Queen of kings and of the children of kings". 

The university hopes more forgotten treasures will come to light before the Great North Museum opens in 2009. 

The Roman coin is on display in Newcastle University's Shefton Museum from 14 February. 


BBC

----------


## Kreksi

kLEOPATRA HOLIVUDIANE,

----------

